# Hashimoto and PCOS worsening symptomes



## masha (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm 37 years old. I've been diagnosed with PCOS and Hashimoto (autoimmune thyroid disease) when I was 25. My symptoms include: weight gain, water retention, leg swelling, hair loss, awful hirsutism, bloating, periodically growing cysts, constipation and periodic urinary tract pain.

I don't eat red meat and dairy. I try to limit processed carbohydrates consumption (bread, pasta etc). I sometimes eat soy products but they don't go well with my thyroid. I don't exercise enough.

All the above mentioned symptoms have gotten worse in the last 13 months. I have a "beard" that I need to remove at least twice a week. I went from 125 lbs (56 kg) to 139 lbs (63 kg)! I can't fit into my clothes at all. My calves get so swelled during the day, I gave up wearing boots in winter and wearing skirts, because the look huge.

Right now, I'm having one of my "flairs". My right ovary is burning and so is the rest of my abdomen, urinary tract included. I even feel stabbing pain when I have bowel movements. My thyroid is not visibly enlarged, but I feel it all the time.

Doctors are always happy with my results. And oddly enough my blood tests always come back normal. Hormones included, except the estrogen that seems to be on the (acceptably) lower side. I haven't tested my levels of DHT. (My doctors never prescribe that test. Well, they never prescribe the one for estrogen; I paid for that one myself a few weeks ago). Whenever I have an ultrasound they confirm the PCOS as well as the fact that my right ovary is enlarged. But they're never worried. Their advice is - live with it.

My thyroid therapy seems to be off. My endo changed it two months ago, from levothyrox to euthyral (combination of T3 and T4). My TSH was a bit high, close to the limit. And I don't feel great. I always feel a lump in my throat. I'm experiencing lack of energy and enthusiasm (too little thyroid hormone), along with occasional heart palpitations (too much thyroid hormone). It was supposed to make me feel better and help the weight loss. It made me feel worse with the mixed symptoms of hypo and hyper thyroid. I'll ask my endo to prescribe US for thyroid and abdomen. Something IS wrong.

I'm thinking about fasting (juice/water), going raw, eating only during 8H a day (mostly veggies nad fish), eliminating gluten all together.... dying (this is a joke, but yeas I do have "black thoughts") ...I'm desperate!

Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you post your lab results with the reference ranges?

What the dose of your thyroid meds?

Yes, you should have a thyroid ultrasound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Board.

You have a double whammy going on as you well know. What is being done to treat the PCOS? What dose of Euthyral are you on? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid and how about imaging of the ovaries?

Sounds like you have a bad case of myxedema as well so that is why it is important for us to ask so many questions.


----------



## dee0515 (Jul 22, 2014)

Masha,

I'm newly diagnosed with a thyroid issue and still trying to learn more about it. However, I also have PCOS, so I may be some help there. Yes, I agree with the PP: what is being done to treat your PCOS? Have you been tested for insulin resistance? That often goes along with PCOS and would need to be treated as well. Hope you find some answers. I will be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## hummingbird11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello, I also have PCOS and my OBGYN is the one that is discovering my thyroid problems. As far as the PCOS my ovaries were triple the size of normal, I had an ovarian wedge resection surgery done and it allowed me to cycle on my own and we had a baby within 1 year. They returned to double the size over a course of 7 years, so I recently had the OWR done again.

I also have insulin resistance which goes hand in hand with the disorder. I will probably be starting metformin soon to help balance that. But I wanted to get my thyroid under control first.

Hope this helps! It's hard to find DRS to treat the underlying symptoms and not just do pills. Blessings.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Is weight a factor? [Over 70% of all women with PCOS are obese.] If so, it would seem it's more important to treat the obesity since it's a prelude to coronary artery disease.

There is an excellent article that you can google:

"Assessing and Treating Insulin Resistance in Women with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome"


----------

